
Thinking about a New Type System for Perl/Cor - todsacerdoti
https://github.com/Ovid/Cor/wiki/Type-System
======
fennecfoxen
I'm skeptical about languages getting type systems in version 2. Python has a
type system (MyPy) and it's pretty mediocre in practice, because all the major
frameworks violate it with abandon, and the maintainers seldom bother to add
types after the fact.

~~~
jimktrains2
PHP added type annotations later on, and I think that worked much better than
in Python. I couldn't tell you why, but types in Python feel like a dumpster
fire and in PHP seem to actually ... help and make things better.

------
latenightcoding
Moose was the first attempt to bring modern OO and a type system to Perl,
Moose's codebase became very complex and slow so a lot of people stopped using
it and stopped using the Moose type library too.

Why make the same mistake with "Cor"? they should be two separate projects.

~~~
rurban
absolutely not. types are the base for classes and multidispatch. you cannot
just add classes without typechecks. Perl has types, just not in the new
signatures, and they are unused. when I started with cperl I started with
types, then signatures and then the object system. just modelled after perl6,
because that was a proper plan, just poorly implemented. moose never was a
proper plan, mouse was always the gold standard. unfortunately only with moose
syntax, not perl6. Cor just seems to be another desperate attempt, this time
with proper perl6 syntax but no chance of being implemented properly. Good OO
systems for perl5 are spvm and cperl, which doesnt have multidispatch yet. But
proper type optimizations. [http://perl11.org/cperl/#With-classes-types-
compilable-compa...](http://perl11.org/cperl/#With-classes-types-compilable-
company-friendly)

~~~
lizmat
Dear readers: please note that Perl 6 has been renamed to Raku
([https://raku.org](https://raku.org) using the #rakulang tag on social
media).

